# Muppets or mitten puppets



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

Knitted Hand Puppet

You will need:

1.Oddments of double knitting yarn in bright colours, including some very fluffy yarn, such as Sirdar Fizz or Foxy. Each puppet uses 3 yarn colours plus 1 fluffy yarn.

2.Pair of 3.25mm and 4mm knitting needles, 

3.Sewing up needle

4.Pair of goggle eyes or black and white felt scraps

5.Glue gun or all purpose adhesive such as Contact and scrap of silicone paper (if using goggle eyes)

6.Piece of red/pink/orange felt for tongue

Abbreviations:
Dec - decrease, inc - increase, k - knit, p - purl, psso - pass slip stitch over, rev - reverse, sl - slip, st(s)- stitch(es), st-st - stocking stitch (1 row knit, 1 row purl), tog - together. 

Note: leave long tails of yarn when joining and finishing new colours . These will be used for sewing up the puppet.

Cuff
Using 3.25mm needles and first colour, cast on 42 stitches.
Work 14 rows in k2 p2 rib
Change to 4mm needles and work 10 rows in st-st
Cut yarn, leaving a long tail for sewing up.

Hair
Using fluffy yarn, work 4 rows in rev st-st. Reversing the st-st encourages most of the fluffy part of the yarn to lie on the right side of the work. Cut yarn.

Face
Join in second yarn colour and work 6 rows st-st (not reversed!).
Next row (right side, k) cast off 2 sts, work 17 sts (18 sts on needle), cast off 4 sts, work to end
Next row (wrong side, p) cast off 2 sts, work 17 sts. Turn, leaving remaining 18 sts on a safety pin. You will work with these sts later.

***Work 2 rows st-st
Next row: k1 sl 1 K1 psso, k to last 3 sts, k2 tog K1
Next row: purl
Repeat the last 4 rows until 12 sts remain, then the last 2 rows only until 6 sts remain, ending with a p row. Cast off ***

Cut yarn and rejoin it to the 18 sts remaining on the needle. Purl to end, then work the underside of the face the same way as upper side of the face, above, but dont cast off after the last purl row.
Mouth lining
Join third yarn colour and work 2 rows st-st
Increase row: (right side, k) k1, inc (pick up the yarn lying between the first and second stitches, place it on the left-hand needle and k into the back of it), work to last 2 sts, inc in next st, k 1.
P 1 row
Repeat the last 2 rows until there are 12 sts on needle
Work 3 rows st-st
Work the increase row followed by 3 rows st-st until there are 18 sts on needle.
Beg with p row, work 3 rows st-st.
Decrease by working from *** to *** of face instructions.
Cast off.

Make up
Fold the puppet in half, wrong sides together and using the long tails of yarn, sew up the cuff, hair and face sections up to the decrease.
Fold the mouth section in half, wrong sides together, and insert it between the face sections. Sew mouth into face, again using the long tails of yarn. Finish off any unused ends of yarn and cut all ends neatly but not too closely.
Turn the puppet right side out.

If using joggle eyes, heat up the glue gun and have the eyes ready. Place the piece of silicone paper between the face and the mouth (to prevent any glue going through the face and attaching it to the mouth section). Note the position of the eyes. Place a dab of glue on the face and put an eye onto it. Repeat with second eye. 

For felt eyes, sew a white circle onto a larger black circle, stitch together, then place on face and stitch securely. Repeat for second eye.

Cut a tongue from felt, to be approx. 1/2 the width of the mouth and a little longer than it, so that the rounded end protrudes from the mouth when it is shut. Stitch the straight end centrally into the mouth where it folds, being careful not to catch any other layer with your stitching.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

These are great! What fun! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I want to make my grandson some


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cute, if I was still working in education I would have to make a bunch for the little ones. Thanks for posteing.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you for the pattern


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Adorable. One day need to make some for the gb!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. Any child or anyone who is young at heart would love to have them. Great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrammaBabs (Dec 1, 2012)

These are brillant!! I know what is going to be on the list for next Christmas... GrammaBabs kids!!.. Thank you for sharing.....


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. So cute


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

These are so cute, thanks for posting.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

How cute. Thank you.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

These are adorable. Thank you for posting the pattern! I've been wanting to make puppets for my grandson. Wish they were knit in the round but maybe I can do that up to the decreases.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, my grandsons will love them!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!!!...
julie


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I can hardly wait to try these. Thanks


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks! I'll be making these for the grandkids!


----------



## hands-on (Jun 19, 2012)

My mother made these mitten when we were kids and I had hoped to find the pattern, especially since my grandson has not mastered putting his thumb into the mitten. Thanks


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful way to use up leftover yarns and put smiles on little children. Thanks for the pattern. I can't wait to make a few.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you I will be making one!! Or four!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So cute!!!! Thank youi for sharing your pattern


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

These are wonderful! Thank you.

Momma Osa


----------



## chrisheskin (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. What age do they fit? 
My first Grandson has just arrived & has more than enough clothes to be going on with, so I will prob. make them next year, if the size is O.K.


----------



## rossgall7166 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just love the hand puppets Must give them a go. Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, they are really cute. I hope to make some for my grandsons.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Adorable - thank you!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your patterns!! They'll make great birthday or Christmas presents for the grandkids.


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you, thank you, thank you, grrreat to start now for donation next year for christmas.... that give plenty of time to get some done... You are the grrreatest.

Hugs, Bert


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh my these are sweet. I have 2 G'daughters who will love these. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## grannykim (Oct 8, 2012)

I mistakenly started a puppet in the round with double pointed needles. I decided to keep on going and see what I can come up with as I hate sewing.  Wish me luck!


----------



## grannykim (Oct 8, 2012)

I actually made these in the round. Work as you did for flat but do it in round till you come to the jaws then take about half the stitches and put them on a holder then knit the rest as you would for a thumb on a mitten- creating the lower jaw. Put the held stitches back on needles and pick up about 5 stitches from the beginning of the lower jaw knit in the round till upper jaw is done decreasing as necessary and close. I stitched teeth in x stitch, added whiskers and put a nose on. Finish decorating as the flat pattern recommended.


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

chrisheskin
muffets fit any age up to 8/9


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I made two of these recently, and really like the pattern. I had to tweak it a bit as I couldn't get the number of stitches to work out at the first decreases. I ended up with 17 stitches on each side, not 18, so the subsequent decreases were different. But the pattern is fun and i want to make more!


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

I did send a correction but maybe you didnt see it

The Face
join in second yarn colour and work 6 rows StSt (not reversed)
Next row (this is now correct)
Knit 2 tog, work 17 st (18 sts on needle) cast off 4 etc
Next row (corrected)
Knit 2tog, work 17 sts. Turn leaving remaining 18sts etc

Hope this helps


----------



## chrisheskin (Dec 8, 2012)

HelenClevedon said:


> chrisheskin
> muffets fit any age up to 8/9


Thank you Helen. Chris. :thumbup:


----------

